# Quarter House New Orleans



## fwd1 (May 25, 2008)

Will any other tugger be at the Quarter House May 30 -June 6.


----------



## mamadot (May 31, 2008)

We go the end of Sept. for the first time. Please let us know what you think of the property. Also do they have planned activities or tours that you can sign up for while there??

Thanks!  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## retailman (May 31, 2008)

*New Orleans*

We will be there week 28.


----------



## fwd1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just returned from our visit at the Quarter House and as always we had a lovely time.
We were in 325 a 2 BR and 2 Bath with a washer and dryer.  Kitchen had a stove top but no oven, a Micro oven, full refrigerator, and dishwasher 
Dining table sat 6.
While in N. O we enjoyed seeing the Blue Dog Exhibit at NOMA, which was great however it will finish this weekend.  Also saw the Napoleon exhibit at the Old Mint which was very good, this goes thru Aug.  The new Insectorium in the old US Customs House will open June 13.
Attended Chef Vincent's cooking class and had red beans and rice, small muffalotes and pralines.  Very informative and interesting.  It was held inside because of the heat.
Took in the Wine and Cheese evening on the patio and that is always fun.
Mr. Vondell (Head manager) was there.  Nice place to meet the other visitors.
and no one trying to sell timeshares.
There were several brocheres with the tours you could book thru the Q.H. just about any tour was available.
Wednesday evening we heard music coming from Charter street and went down to see the 2'nd liners and people who had gathered for a parade.
Would be happy to answer any other questions.


----------



## mamadot (Jun 8, 2008)

Was the cooking class you took offered there at QH?

Our exchange thru II says unit 222. Does that mean our room will be 222?

We do want to take a cooking class and have seen the ads fro New Orleans cooking school.

Did you take any tours that you can recommed? Any must do and see things???

Also where did you do food shopping? Did you cook in the room?? 

Thanks,
Ellie


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 9, 2008)

Will be at the Quarter Houe 9/26 - 10/1.


----------



## fwd1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Was the cooking class you took offered there at QH?

Our exchange thru II says unit 222. Does that mean our room will be 222?

We do want to take a cooking class and have seen the ads fro New Orleans cooking school.

Did you take any tours that you can recommed? Any must do and see things???

Also where did you do food shopping? Did you cook in the room?? 

Thanks,
Ellie
__________________
MamaDot 
Yes the cooking class was at the QH and was free.  You will get info when you check in.
We did not take any tours since we are from the area. Did take the Katrinia tour a year or so ago and it was an eye opener. 
The plantation tour, which brings you out of the city, seems to be a very popular one.
Ask about the Ranger tour which are offered in the Quarters and are free.
One of the places we have enjoyed is taking the ferry across the Mississippi(at the end of Canal) and catching the van to the Kern Mardi Gras place where they build all the floats and props for Mardi Gras.  Ferry free- Museum a fee 
Taking the streetcar down St. Charles is always a treat.  Ride to the end and there are a few places open then get back on and ride back. Remember senior citizens pay .40 but you must have medicare card and picture ID
The streetcar also goes to city park now where they have a wonderful sculpture garden and New Orleans Museum of Art.  You must ask if the street car is going to the cemetary or city park.
The streetcar, which you can catch right near the QH on Canal, also will bring you to the Flea Market and near Cafe de Monne You will be near the Old Mint where there is a wonderful exhibit of Napoleon,  Jackson Square is an easy walk from here and QH about 3/4 of a mile but so much to see along 
Charter Street or Royal Street that you don't notice the walk. Now remember if you're from the South you always walk on the shady side.
There is a nice but small grocery store on Royal about 6 or 7 blocks from QH.
Walgreens 1 1/2 blocks from QH has lots of staples.  We do cook in But also bring a good bit of prepared food.  It is said La. people never travel without their ice ches.
On Saturday morning there is a wonderful farmers market on Magazine street
ask at the front desk for directions.
We also like to visit the antique shops on Royal, art gallaries on Julia and get mint juleps at Pat Obriens.  The World War 11 Museum is great as well as the Ogden Museum.  Front desk can direct you there also.
The Insectorium is opening June 13 and will be but a block or so from QH. and of course you can always go and make your deposits at the Casinol
Chef Vinicent is always good for places to eat. 

Hope this was helpful and you have a great time in one of my favorite cities.
Florine


----------



## Carol C (Jun 13, 2008)

What kinds of airfares are folks getting going to NOLA, and from where and what airline? I'm thinking of booking another exchange there but wonder if I can afford the airfare when the time comes!


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jun 15, 2008)

We will be at the Quarter House Sept 28-Oct 4. Has anyone ever used the New Orleans Power Pass? 
Bernie


----------



## bigrick (Jun 17, 2008)

I have not.


----------



## CATBinCO (Jun 25, 2008)

Thinking about using an AC to stay at Quarter House for spring break 2009, this would be roughly March 21-28, 2009. Assuming weather is much more palatable than summer (!) then. We have two kids, age 10 and 2, are there enough kids activities? Does Quarter House have a good pool at least? Would we need a rental car, and if the answer is NO, does Quarter House have a shuttle to/from the airport? Thanks.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 25, 2008)

CATBinCO said:


> Thinking about using an AC to stay at Quarter House for spring break 2009, this would be roughly March 21-28, 2009. Assuming weather is much more palatable than summer (!) then. We have two kids, age 10 and 2, are there enough kids activities? Does Quarter House have a good pool at least? Would we need a rental car, and if the answer is NO, does Quarter House have a shuttle to/from the airport? Thanks.


It's been a while since I've been at the QH, so my info might be a bit obsolete.  They had a small pool in the courtyard.  Good for cooling off, but not big enough for extensive "play".  I don't remember a lot of kids activities at the resort, though I believe there is an aquarium nearby.  

You don't need a car if you are planning on just seeing the sights in and around the French Quarter.  If you did rent a car, there is no parking at the QH; you would have to pay to park in a nearby garage.
There was a airport shuttle that would transport guests to the various hotels, which I believe at that time, was $10 pp.  
There was (and could still be) a Hertz or Avis near the QH, so we took the shuttle; spent most of the time around the French Quarter; and rented a car as needed.  

Call the QH and they can fill you in on these details regarding parking, etc.  

Not much but I hope it gives you something to "build on".


----------



## fwd1 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Quarter house*

As the previous tugger said, the pool is rather small and in March may be cool no heated pool. 
The IMAX  and Aquarium is about 3-4 blocks away right near the river.
An Insectorium has just opened about 1 1/2 blocks away. 
There is a wonderful zoo which you can get to by streetcar.  A van is available at the stop.  Desk can give you exact info.
A childrens museum is on Julia Street which our grandchildren really enjoy.
Watching the traffic on the Mississippi is fun.  There is the Moon Walk (named for the former mayor Moon Landreaux) all along the river with benches.  It goes from Canal Street all the way to Cafe de Monde.
The Mardi Gras Museum across the river which is reached by the free ferry is different.  Kerr makes all the floats for Mardi Gras and you get to see some and try on different costumes. 
You can also buy a ticket for the IMAX, Aquarium and boat ride to the Zoo.
City Park, which is accessable by streetcar has a wonderful Sculpture garden and play ground.  
We enjoy going the week before Mardi Gras  when they have 2 or 3 parades on several nights.  From The QH it is only about 1/2 block.  The crowds are smaller and lots of fun.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bigrick (Jun 29, 2008)

CATBinCO said:


> Thinking about using an AC to stay at Quarter House for spring break 2009, this would be roughly March 21-28, 2009. Assuming weather is much more palatable than summer (!) then. We have two kids, age 10 and 2, are there enough kids activities? Does Quarter House have a good pool at least? Would we need a rental car, and if the answer is NO, does Quarter House have a shuttle to/from the airport? Thanks.



Thanks for your spring break dates.  That tells me that we'll be in NOLA for some  one's spring break also.  I don't mind the people themselves; it's just the aromas they leave on streets and alleys that I find offensive.   

Back to your questions.  You do not need a car.  Take a cab from the airport to the QH for less that the shuttle rate.  Plus you'll go straight to the QH.

There are enough activities for kids.  We were just considering taking 6 and 9 year olds with us.  Everything that most tourists do in NOLA will also appeal to your whole family.  (The heavy drinking tourists are a separate category all to themselves, plus they tend to stay on a few blocks of Bourbon St., which is easy to avoid.  Of course, the education for your kids of what not to do maybe useful too.  Your call.)  The zoo, music, food (maybe not the 2 year old), cemeteries, museums, strolls on flat streets, carriage rides, etc., are all great fun at any age.


----------



## rsnash (Aug 5, 2008)

*Quarter House Reviews & Tips*

Here are some comments & tips I sent to my MIL who is staying at the QH in the spring. We stayed there a few years ago.

You might want to call a week or two ahead of time and ask that you NOT be put in a room above the strip club. We were in a 2BR suite right above the "girls, girls, girls" sign and at 2 in the morning the boom boom boom of the bass of the music woke us up. We asked to switch the next morning and they put us in a lovely apartment towards the rear of the property. But, of course, it's a time share, so they may not be able to switch you if full, so always better to call ahead. The picture on the home page of their website of the front of the hotel... the strip club is immediately to the left of the picture. There are strip clubs all over the FQ, so it's not like it's any seedier than any other place because there's one next door. As long as  you're not facing Chartres St on the second floor, you should be fine.

As others said above, it has a small wading pool, which is fine for a cooling dip, if not a real swim.

Don't rent a car for your entire stay, I think they charged as much as the car rental cost for parking. Plus, you are helping the local economy more by using cabs. Besides, you are walking distance to a lot of places from there (Palace Cafe is right around the corner, Gumbo Shop isn't far and highly recommended for an economical meal). 

If you want supplies, you can have your cabby bring you to a grocery store before arriving at QH. I recommend you ask him to "stop at Robert's on the way"  (pronounced the French way: Robe-airs) so you sound like a local. It is a local grocery chain, but I think there's a relatively new Whole Foods, if you are into the organic thing. 

It's on the edge of the FQ, so it's a healthy walk to most places, but quite doable, and it's only a couple blocks to the streetcar to go up to the GD or down to the French Market. If you want to take a day trip out of the city, just rent a car for the day or take bus tours of the plantations or out to the swamps or something like that. Older kids might like the (walking) ghost/ cemetery tours.

Take the streetcar to the bend at Carrolton and have breakfast at the Camelia Grill. The Quarter House is also near Mr. B's, Mike Serio's Po-Boys (they are also famous for their muffalattas, they were on Smack Down with Bobby Flay), and Mothers. You have to take the kids to Mothers! Just don't bother if the line is really long. They have good breakfast too.


----------

